
Remove this in production - jthnews
https://github.com/search?q=%22remove+this+in+production%22&type=Code&utf8=%E2%9C%93
======
rhinoceraptor
These are my favorite Github queries:

filename:id_rsa:
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=filename%3Aid_rsa](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=filename%3Aid_rsa)

filename:secring.gpg:
[https://github.com/search?utf8=&q=filename%3Asecring.gpg](https://github.com/search?utf8=&q=filename%3Asecring.gpg)

extension:.pem BEGIN
[https://github.com/search?utf8=&q=extension%3A.pem+BEGIN](https://github.com/search?utf8=&q=extension%3A.pem+BEGIN)

~~~
dpflan
A nice, quick security audit.

------
nostrademons
The vast majority of GitHub projects are _not_ in production. I'm surprised
there aren't more hits, although it is an awfully specific search query.

~~~
MuEta
I just got another 4k odd hits with "remove in production" [1]. I think that
with enough variation, you can get a lot of hits.

1:
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22remove+in+prod...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22remove+in+production%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

------
ethomson
My favorite: "In 2038 I will be either too dead or too rich to care about
this"

[https://github.com/libgit2/libgit2/blob/7adca53ed65380266309...](https://github.com/libgit2/libgit2/blob/7adca53ed653802663096b8c2977a03dbe39c601/src/index.c#L2549)

------
jexe
Some personal favorites:

proprietary and confidential:
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22proprietary+an...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22proprietary+and+confidential%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

do not distribute:
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22do+not+distrib...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22do+not+distribute%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

------
mchahn
Is anyone else getting tired of these github search posts? It would be nice if
they were all in just one post. Actually the comment threads on this post are
all that are needed.

~~~
dpflan
Yup, tried to get a critical mass going here because, well, there are so many
phrases that could be posted individually. I think we've proven that
interesting phrases exist in code on Github, and now let's let people discover
that on their own and free up space for other types of submissions.
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11399790](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11399790))

------
Karunamon
A great one for finding potential buffer overflow shenanigans:

"Should be big enough"
[https://github.com/search?utf8=&q=%22should+be+big+enough%22...](https://github.com/search?utf8=&q=%22should+be+big+enough%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

------
dpflan
More intriguing, entertaining, and humorous phrases! I'm sure many of have
thought, seen, or typed such things (perhaps not committed though).

Let's max out this concept.

1\. "Fire me":
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22Fire+me%22&typ...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22Fire+me%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

2\. "This will break":
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22This+will+brea...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22This+will+break%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

3\. "Never do this":
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22never+do+this%...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22never+do+this%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

4\. "This is evil":
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22this+is+evil%2...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22this+is+evil%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

5\. "This is insane":
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22this+is+insane...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22this+is+insane%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

6\. "Insanity will follow":
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22insanity+will+...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22insanity+will+follow%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

7\. "Why?":
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22why%3F%22&type...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22why%3F%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

8\. "For the love of god":
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22for+the+love+o...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22for+the+love+of+god%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

9\. "If I could do":
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22if+i+could+do%...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22if+i+could+do%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)
(the hopeful ones)

10\. "What the hell am I doing?" :
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22what+the+hell+...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22what+the+hell+am+i+doing%3F%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)
(the confused ones)

11\. "Why doesn't this work?":
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22why+doesn%27t+...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22why+doesn%27t+this+work%3F%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)
(more confusion)

12\. "Call me":
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22call+me%22&typ...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22call+me%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

13\. "Call me maybe":
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22call+me+maybe%...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22call+me+maybe%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

14\. "Terrible idea":
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22terrible+idea%...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22terrible+idea%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

15\. "This code is awful":
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22this+code+is+a...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22this+code+is+awful%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

~~~
nostrademons
Two of my favorites from Google code I used to work on (one that I wrote
myself, and one that I ended up reviewing) were:

"I am going to hell for this."

"If this is not removed by xx-xx-2008, beat me over the head with a shovel."
(Seen and removed in 2010.)

~~~
dpflan
Heh, those are two rarer phrases:

1\. "I am going to hell for this":
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22i+am+going+to+...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22i+am+going+to+hell+for+this%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

2\. "Beat me over the head with a shovel":
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22beat+me+over+t...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22beat+me+over+the+head+with+a+shovel%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

Was an image of a shovel emailed to the committer? :)

------
mysticllama
"ugly but works" has many thousands of results!

[https://github.com/search?utf8=&q=%22ugly+but+works%22&type=...](https://github.com/search?utf8=&q=%22ugly+but+works%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

------
asah
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22remove+this+fr...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22remove+this+from+production%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22remove+from+pr...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22remove+from+production%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

------
smegel
A lot of them were ".example" which is OK.

And others said "WILL remove this in production" \- i.e. basically a TODO in
code which is quite normal for code in development.

Pitchforks down.

------
tathougies
They're mostly demos, as expected. Is anyone surprised?

~~~
dpflan
Nope. Such comments are interesting to see the shared experiences and thoughts
while writing code, and others are for snickering at the irony, especially
when it's not a demo.

------
rbobby
I wonder why some of the exact matches are not highlighted in yellow?

~~~
sp332
It seems to depend on the highlighting rules for different languages.

------
collyw
Is anyone going to do a search for usernames and passwords?

------
zhiqiangf
careless developers

------
rvalue
This is interesting :)

------
kuratowsky
haha funny :D

------
rvdm
While vastly entertaining ( personal fav is "Call Me Maybe" ) does this create
a moral obligation to audit some of these repos that might be in prod and
alert the owners of possible security flaws?

~~~
dpflan
We could check used lyrics for sure...then who owns the code?

Oops I did it again:
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22oops+i+did+it+...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22oops+i+did+it+again%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

